# Ludisia's paphs



## Ludisia (Nov 10, 2006)

This is the list of my paphs:

Paphiopedilum callosum
Paphiopedilum concolor
Paph. (dayanum x vinicolor) x P. barbigerum v.h.
Paphiopedilum delenatii
Paphiopedilum Delenatii Pink/White
Paphiopedilum King Arthur
Paphiopedilum Pinocchio (2)
Paphiopedilum primulinum x P. barbigerum var.he
Paphiopedilum sukhakulii
Paphiopedilum hybrids (3)


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome to Slipper Talk Ludisia...do you grow these in window, under lights or in a greenhouse?


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 10, 2006)

hi.
do you also grow ludisia or other jewel orchids?


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 10, 2006)

Ludisia,

King Arthur was one the first paphs I killed! I still love the flower!

Excellent collection!

Post the pictures when you can!


----------



## Ludisia (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks to all 

P. sukhakulii, P. concolor, P. delenatii and its hybrid are in the orchidarium. The rest of the paphs are on the windowsills under artificial lights.

I like jewel orchids very much. In addition to Ludisia I manage to find Macodes petola and some Goodyera sp. in the last auction. Masdevallia is still missing, but I have to find some warm growing hybrid?

I'll show some pics when "they" starting to flower. I hope it happens this year P. King Arthur did flower in October but I accidently cut its flower off.:sob:


----------



## Ludisia (Nov 13, 2006)

Here are those P. barbigerum hybrids. I bought them in flower. I've got 5 'chids in Green Mix. It is new material for me. Some paphs are rebotted already in barkmix because of damage of the root.

My latest little paphs


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 13, 2006)

I love the primulinum x bargierum!

thanks


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 13, 2006)

i think the tags say they were made with barbigerum var helenae...which is kinda why i like 'em too....


----------



## Ludisia (Nov 14, 2006)

Likespaphs, thanks for clarification. I had wondered what that "var he" means.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 14, 2006)

Those helenae crosses are awesome! 
Welcome aboard!

Jon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes nice. Welcome from NYC.


----------



## Ludisia (Nov 24, 2006)

One new paph joins my collection:
Paphiopedilum Callosum Jack. I'll take some pictures tomorrow.

Here is the hole list of my orchids. Sorry that finnish, but names you can understand.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2006)

Quite a nice list!


----------



## Ludisia (Nov 30, 2006)

I think this is Paph. Callosum Jack, but I'm not 100% sure. I found his name in the vendor's website. What you think?


----------



## Ludisia (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello again!

Everything seems to be all right among the paphs. At least four paphs are growing new leaves. Paph. King Arthur desided to beat others growing two new growth. I can't wait if he'll make two flowers next?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Barbara (Jan 12, 2007)

Very good for King Arthur, he's the king afterall. Nice list you have above (the link) and those helenae pic's are just wonderful. Thanks.

Barbara


----------



## Ludisia (Jan 16, 2007)

*Paphiopedilum delenatii*

This is one of the first paph. species I bought over year ago. First I put it in the windowsill and it suffered too dry condition. The last summer Paph. delenatii moved in the orchidarium and it likes to live there as you can see.


----------



## Ludisia (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Barbara (Jan 16, 2007)

Lovely, it sure does like it in your orchidarium. Scent?

Barbara


----------

